# Hot Chocolate



## Karen83! (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone!! I've always have a hot chocolate after I take my tablets at night in bed, but havent been due to diabetes!! Do any of you drink hot chocolate? If yes what do you drink?
Thank you
Karen xx


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 5, 2021)

Don`t drink hot chocolate Karen but I do believe in miracles.
xx


----------



## helli (Jan 5, 2021)

I enjoy hot chocolate but know it contains a fair amount of carbs, especially if made with milk.
Have you tried herbal tea? I find some of the redbush, particularly those with vanilla, taste creamy and good for a bed time drink.


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Jan 5, 2021)

What about non dairy milk with a no sugar chocolate syrup? ( Hehe auto correct changed dairy to fairy- I believe in fairies!)


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 5, 2021)

Go for high coco content hot chocolate, anything from 75% will be on low carb side, Hotel Chocolat do them.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 5, 2021)

Haven't drank hot chocolate in ages and I'm slightly at an advantage due to injecting but Options sachets were what I was in to, you could make your own with high % cocoa dark chocolate, cream and either non dairy milk or water and add sweetener if you wished, think it would come under as keto hot chocolate if you wanted to do a google search for ideas xx


----------



## Inka (Jan 5, 2021)

I have cocoa too. I then just add a tiny tip-of-a-teaspoon amount of sugar or none at all if I’m making it with a sweeter non-dairy milk. It doesn’t have many carbs.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello @Karen83! 
I used to be a hot chocolate fan as well, and found it hard to give up, 
Most of the regular ones though sent my blood sugars to high so they have had to become a no-no.
But when my chocolate cravings really get the better of me, and other diversionary tactics fail, I will have a cup of Cadbury low sugar High Lights. The pot claims that a serving is 3.8g carbs when made with water. I only use it occasionally as generally I try not to eat sweet tasting things, and gradually the taste buds seem to get used to the idea.
I did try testing the effect and it didn't cause a sugar spike. 
We are all different though in how we re-act to different foods, so it's really trial and error to find out what is OK for you.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2021)

Yep - either Highlights or Options, but choose which flavour wisely by reading what carbs are in each (on the packets/jars) before buying it.


----------



## Sheepish1947 (Jan 5, 2021)

Karen83! said:


> Hi everyone!! I've always have a hot chocolate after I take my tablets at night in bed, but havent been due to diabetes!! Do any of you drink hot chocolate? If yes what do you drink?
> Thank you
> Karen xx


Hello Karen, 
Hot chocolate was always my tipple of choice when I was normal, preferably with cream and marshmallows! though not at bedtime. Now I have a mug of old fashioned cocoa made with unsweetened cocoa powder and a spoonful of xylitol. Unfortunately, it doesn't go frothy but tastes acceptable - the best you can hope from any food we're able to eat.


----------



## Snoozy Lou (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, it's not hot chocolate but I like 'beanies' flavoured coffees as a low carb alternative, they do a double choc one that's quite nice and I add a little cream as a treat.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 5, 2021)

I drink hot chocolate often and the way I have it - it makes no difference on my blood sugars.
I use one teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder (14g carbs per 100g so 1 teaspoonful is negligible carbs) I mix that with hot water and then add double cream and a squirt of zero calorie syrup.  With a sprinkle of cinnamon powder it actually works to reduce blood sugar rather than raise it and the double cream makes it high fat and it keeps me in keto.  It is absolutely delicious.

I am currently using up a massive pack of cocoa powder I bought from Holland and Barretts but the one I used to get from M&S and which is available on Amazon and from some supermarkets is Dr Oetker's Fine Dark Cocoa Powder 100% cocoa solids - it has only 8.9g carbs per 100g and a whole tub is 190g so you could snaffle the entire tub (though I doubt it would be possible) and still be under the daily allowance of carbs for someone on a keto diet!!!

Here are the nutritional values:







						Fine Dark Cocoa Powder Baking Cakes 190g x 2 : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
					

Fine Dark Cocoa Powder Baking Cakes 190g x 2 : Amazon.co.uk: Grocery



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 5, 2021)

If I was going to make something like this I’d heat up double cream with almond milk and grate some 85% chocolate into a mug. It’d have to be my hot chocolate mug. It’s a heavy blue dotted one that’s only ever been used for hot chocolate. Then just pour the warmed cream into the mug and stir like crazy. May need to add some erythritol for sweetness.
Top with whipped cream.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 5, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> If I was going to make something like this I’d heat up double cream with almond milk and grate some 85% chocolate into a mug. It’d have to be my hot chocolate mug. It’s a heavy blue dotted one that’s only ever been used for hot chocolate. Then just pour the warmed cream into the mug and stir like crazy. May need to add some erythritol for sweetness.
> Top with whipped cream.


You wuss! Break the higher % chocolate out! LOL xx


----------



## Lilian (Jan 5, 2021)

I do not have it very often.   I do not make it with all milk, but like a coffee,  with a dash of double cream in it.   I also put some vanilla extract.    I am now able to drink it like that quite happily without any sweetener at all.     I am talking about cocoa.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 5, 2021)

i drink options hot chocolate which is low calorie and okay on carbs. Drinking one right now


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 5, 2021)

I find Options spikes my BG unless I use insulin, so I tend to have a weak coffee (Beanies flavoured.... It's the "Nutty" one at the moment) with cream but may need to try the cocoa suggestions above. I have plenty of Bourneville cocoa in the cupboard.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 5, 2021)

a couple of teaspoons of peanut butter stirred into warm milk works for me and it’s very low carb


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 6, 2021)

I made my hot chocolate this morning and took a picture of it because it looked so nice.
Tasted wonderful too.
Zero calories syrup - chocolate orange flavour, with 1 teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder, hot water almost up to the top and a splash of double cream. I used my milk frother to mix it all up and got a lovely head of froth.


----------



## Perfect10 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hotel Chocolat  do a 100% dark hot chocolate? Not tried it but have considered buying some. I have a milk frother and almond milk makes amazing froth in drinks which might be really good in hot chocolate?


----------



## daducky88 (Jan 11, 2021)

KARNAK said:


> Don`t drink hot chocolate Karen but I do believe in miracles.
> xx


Precisely what went through my marbles


----------



## daducky88 (Jan 11, 2021)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I made my hot chocolate this morning and took a picture of it because it looked so nice.
> Tasted wonderful too.
> Zero calories syrup - chocolate orange flavour, with 1 teaspoon of 100% cocoa powder, hot water almost up to the top and a splash of double cream. I used my milk frother to mix it all up and got a lovely head of froth.
> 
> View attachment 15862



I really like Pam Ayres.  She's a sort of more even Larkin, who i also think is great though he can be a bit grim eg Mr Bleaney's Room.


----------



## daducky88 (Jan 11, 2021)

Karen83! said:


> Hi everyone!! I've always have a hot chocolate after I take my tablets at night in bed, but havent been due to diabetes!! Do any of you drink hot chocolate? If yes what do you drink?
> Thank you
> Karen xx


Or you could save it until your about to mow the lawns/ sweep up the leaves.  A bit of gardening really burns a hole in your blood sugar.  Quite handy if you're a bit high ( no hot choccy then though :-( )


----------



## Sheepish1947 (Feb 3, 2021)

Good ideas there. I've just bought a milk frother and find that adding frothed milk to the cocoa powder and sweetener really helps. Cream would be nice but I have high cholesterol so have to avoid saturated fats.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 3, 2021)

Sheepish1947 said:


> Good ideas there. I've just bought a milk frother and find that adding frothed milk to the cocoa powder and sweetener really helps. Cream would be nice but I have high cholesterol so have to avoid saturated fats.


I had early onset non alcoholic fatty liver disease and high cholesterol and gall bladder problems.  I tried low fat and it got worse.  I went onto keto - very low carb and high fat and my liver is now healthy and I haven't had a peep from my gall bladder in two years - cholesterol also fine on last check and blood pressure also good.


----------

